# Pussycat Doll Clothing



## (:KrIsTy:) (Aug 16, 2008)

Im going to my friends 21st and she LOVES the pussycat dolls so that whats going to be theme of the Party. Can anyone tell me where i can find clothing simular to what they wear in their videos, any online stores.
Thanks Heaps


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 16, 2008)

Pussycat Dolls actually have their own webshop where they sell clothes identical to some of the ones they have worn and with their logos on. It's pretty expensive stuff (although there is some sale items!) so even if you don't purchase it might give you some ideas.

Pussycat Dolls: Apparel, PCD T-shirts, Jewelry, Posters & More - Official IGA Store


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you guys going to dress in lingerie? like Christina Aguilera's style with the corsets and garder belts? because you can go to Fredick's of Hollywood and get a nice corset...they do have some for sale too.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Bebe makes some good Pussycat Dolls-like fashions!


----------



## marissa762 (Sep 1, 2008)

i know they make some shoes


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 9, 2008)

Pussycat doll style is really just a mash of everything. I love their style but when you look closely it's just a bunch of this and that put together. Like a hoodie unzipped teamed with a leopard print bra and a garter skirt. It's alot of layers. You can get those kind of things anywhere - forever 21, macy's, wet seal etc.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

as long as you go with leopard prints, plenty of bling, a lot of black & high heels you'll be fine! their clothes are tight or fitted and like sweetangelkiss said they mishmash everything!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 20, 2008)

I think they get their bustiers/corsets from Agent Provocateur and handmade.


----------

